# Buserelin injection



## Emma1910 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello - I am now on day 8 of my Buserelin injections and I'm really not too sure if I should be experiencing any changes .... had a few twinges in my lower ab area.  I'm drinking between 2 - 3 litres of water a day and I have to say since doing my skin in looking great  

Any comments would be welcome


----------



## bendigirl (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Emma1910,

Is Buserlin used to down reg for long protocol?  I used it during my first IVF cycle.  I was one of those unfortunate ones who it didn't agree with and it turned me into a female version of the hulk pretty quickly, certainly by day 8.  Other lucky women such as yourself don't experience anything so I wouldn't worry.  There's absouletly no way to tell if it's doing anything until you have a scan though.  I had a scan just before the stimm drugs and my ovaries were dormant so it was working but that's the only way you know.  Have you started the stimulation drugs yet (sorry i can't remember the timelines for these things anymore)?


----------

